# Dog Diapers



## jadelee (Jul 15, 2017)

HI, I have a 6 month female GS I plan to bread. My vet said due to her long ears and long tail that she should be a big dog. I want to purchase Dog Diapers now to start getting her use to them. My question is should I get large or X-large ones. I don't want to get the wrong size and have to buy more down the road. Any help would greatly appreciated. Thank-you.
JadeLee


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Going to get my popcorn....

In the meantime why have you decided to breed her?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Have you found a stud dog yet. I seen a German Shepherd on Facebook that could carry Pretty big sticks and pretty much stays in the yard by himself "except when he runs off".
Per the diapers I would listen to the vet and get the ones for dogs with big ears and long tails.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

jadelee said:


> HI, I have a 6 month female GS I plan to bread. My vet said due to her long ears and long tail that she should be a big dog. I want to purchase Dog Diapers now to start getting her use to them. My question is should I get large or X-large ones. I don't want to get the wrong size and have to buy more down the road. Any help would greatly appreciated. Thank-you.
> JadeLee


If your post is serious, 

Your dog is too young to breed, she should not be bred until the age of 2 years. And then only after passing her OFA (hips & elbows) with a score of Good or Excellent, your Vet should have informed you of that.

Until then keep your dog contained when she is in heat to avoid an unwanted and unhealthy breeding.



Kim


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You have quite some time to decide if your gal is a good candidate for breeding. We let our gal have two heats because there is some evidence it could be healthier to postpone desexing. As she got older she has so many pluses that she could have nice pups, but...and it is a big but...she doesn't have the confidence I would insist on seeing in a GSD, so no breeding for her.

When she had her heats I used bloomers from Drs. Foster & Smith Female Pet Bloomers with a lady's sanitary pad inside. Since it is velcro you could go with xlarge and snug them up. We also always kept her on leash and when in the house, she was crated. We have an intact male also and had to insure no accidental litters.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

cdwoodcox said:


> Have you found a stud dog yet. I seen a German Shepherd on Facebook that could carry Pretty big sticks and pretty much stays in the yard by himself "except when he runs off".
> Per the diapers I would listen to the vet and get the ones for dogs with big ears and long tails.


 what kind of stud advertisement is that?? lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Not sure if you are fooling us by your questions but here are my 2 cents. I never put diapers on my dog. She is 5 years old and intact. She keeps herself nice and clean and I don't want to prevent her from doing what she knows bets. I just mop after her when she gets up and loses some blood drops. I also roll up the rugs for the times she is bleeding. Now think twice when you see a large dog on your doorstep, carrying a big stick....


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

What kind of breading do you plan on using, I myself prefer the panko breading. Not sure how that would go with her long ears and tail though, you might need more of a batter for that.


----------

